# Post your Galaxy Note screenshots



## gwbard (May 31, 2012)

ok, I'll start...


----------



## rocket42 (Oct 12, 2011)

Too funny. Just realized my avitar is also my wallpaper....hmm. i don't like dolphins or nothin...lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## rocket42 (Oct 12, 2011)

gwbard: what icons are those?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Celkin (Jun 10, 2012)

Not sure if this image hosting site works, first time i have used it.









ARGH!!! Nvmd.


----------



## gwbard (May 31, 2012)

rocket42 said:


> gwbard: what icons are those?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


*iPhonious Cubed* by Seriously Crazy (can be found @ xda)

edit: looks like I'm a real "member" now -- I've graduated


----------



## gwbard (May 31, 2012)

Celkin said:


> Not sure if this image hosting site works, first time i have used it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey Celkin, check out TinyPic -- it's free and really easy to use


----------



## JamieD81 (Dec 10, 2011)

http://yfrog.com/z/h81t2hp

Mine
edit: apparently the rootz app and uploading pics doesnt work..
editedit: fixed with link.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using RootzWiki


----------



## rocket42 (Oct 12, 2011)

gwbard said:


> *iPhonious Cubed* by Seriously Crazy (can be found @ xda)
> 
> edit: looks like I'm a real "member" now -- I've graduated


yippy! For you. Im still a beginner









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## rocket42 (Oct 12, 2011)

JamieD81 said:


> http://yfrog.com/z/h81t2hp
> 
> Mine
> edit: apparently the rootz app and uploading pics doesnt work..
> ...


that it great wp.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## rocket42 (Oct 12, 2011)

Another page...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Celkin (Jun 10, 2012)

gwbard said:


> hey Celkin, check out TinyPic -- it's free and really easy to use


Thats what i was trying to use... Sometimes I swear I'm retarded...

I do not understand why this will not take the image. Tried every combination of settings on Tiny pic... 
Bah... not worth the aggravation today, Although it is better then fixing my broken toilet I have been procrastinating on all day...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jab74 (Aug 25, 2012)

figured out how to add screen shot but had to use my mac. nothing special making attempts to create my own icons (small samples on image) next live wallpaper and finally if things go good try and go for a theme. any kind of feed back would be great along with some ideas.


----------



## gwbard (May 31, 2012)

Widgetlocker Lockscreen:

I got a bit bored today (since my ParanoidAndroid ROM works so well), so I pulled out an old favorite widgetlocker theme.
Was a bitch to get lined up properly -- but I think the result came out pretty good...
(pull down the panties to unlock)


----------



## Celkin (Jun 10, 2012)

HAHA you got some time on your hands. 
Wait... how did my screen shots suddenly start working? weird...


----------



## wase4711 (Sep 5, 2011)

gwbard said:


> Widgetlocker Lockscreen:
> 
> I got a bit bored today (since my ParanoidAndroid ROM works so well), so I pulled out an old favorite widgetlocker theme.
> Was a bitch to get lined up properly -- but I think the result came out pretty good...
> ...


----------



## gwbard (May 31, 2012)

ok, here ya go:
http://db.tt/yMgiKZv7

I'm gonna assume you're familiar with widgetlocker -- if not, let me know & I'll explain further...

This is what worked for me (your mileage may vary)

1) set Paranoid settings for widgetlocker to 240/360px
-- also my SystemUI is at 270/720px --
2) copy attached *MIUIthong.wltheme.zip* to /sdcard/data/com.teslacoilsw.widgetlocker/themes/
3) set widgetlocker layout to 10 rows / 7 columns
4) set widgetlocker custom background to *thong_800x1199.jpg* (extract it from the zip)
-- (I use quickpic to select & apply with NO cropping) --
5) add custom slider *MIUIthong* & re-position / re-size to fit
6) impress your friends


----------



## wase4711 (Sep 5, 2011)

the only problem I am having is I forgot how to add a custom slider..

thanks for this it is nice!


----------



## gwbard (May 31, 2012)

while in 'edit mode' long-press empty screen area (or press menu / add) & select Custom Slider


----------



## gwbard (May 31, 2012)

new Vlad art


----------



## gwbard (May 31, 2012)

a new look I'm working on... almost there...


----------



## gwbard (May 31, 2012)

finishing up this "sketchy" theme...


----------



## JamieD81 (Dec 10, 2011)

Current homescreen

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using RootzWiki


----------



## gwbard (May 31, 2012)

October is here -- makes me smile...


----------



## jt004 (Sep 24, 2012)

JamieD81 said:


> Current homescreen
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using RootzWiki


I know you said this before but what widget is that?

Thanks!

Sent from my SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JamieD81 (Dec 10, 2011)

jt004 said:


> I know you said this before but what widget is that?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


conky? widget

i use it on my linux desktop too







*way more customizable though*


----------



## scottx (May 15, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JamieD81 (Dec 10, 2011)

Lockscreen

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using RootzWiki


----------



## Adizzzle (Oct 19, 2012)

Sent from my Fish Tank ⊙▁⊙


----------



## Neevz (Oct 18, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

Messing with uccw a bunch.
widgets for root explorer, tibu, file explorer and system tuner








Main screen, music, browser, phone, text








Quick pic, drudge report, play store, settings. In the center is tapatalk with internet shortcuts on either side.


----------



## jordanzink (Apr 30, 2012)

my most recent. all handmade in uccw.


----------



## mrscaligirl (Jul 4, 2012)

Mine









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rocket42 (Oct 12, 2011)

Lol. Found a Halloween theme chooser theme....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## rocket42 (Oct 12, 2011)

Now we're talkin

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Adizzzle (Oct 19, 2012)

Sent from my Fish Tank ⊙▁⊙


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

New weather widget I made with uccw.








Custom lock screen from somewhere else on the intertube. Icons are uccw as well, music, browser, phone, text.


----------



## te toque (Apr 5, 2013)

My i717 with Manelscout4life 's Xylon ROM that I got in development section.


----------



## white7561 (Nov 7, 2013)

This Mine...








Sent Using N7000 Using RevoltROM


----------



## mikeop (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi 

where do you find this nice wallpapers ?

tnx


----------

